# Namaqua rain frog - Breviceps namaquensis



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2013)

Somebody please send me one of these!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvSPLVH144U

Looks like a puffer fish!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG I WANT ONE!!!! THAT IS THE CUTEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 18, 2013)

Video of one screaming defensively

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2qSxTlLAqg


----------



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Video of one screaming defensively
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2qSxTlLAqg


Same video I posted but image stabilized badly.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 18, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Same video I posted but image stabilized badly.


Oh sorry :lol: NOW THAT YOU SHOWED ME THESE I HAVE TO GET ONE!!! Off to the internet!!!!


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 18, 2013)

That scream is so cute.


----------



## Plex (Feb 18, 2013)

THESE. ARE. ADORABLE.

Oh my god I need these in my life. Cutest frog I've ever seen! And the scream is just precious!

Everything about this frog is an adorable ball of joy.


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 18, 2013)

Alot of these species have never been successfully bred in captivity, of all the rain frogs I love S. gottlebei the most.

Michael


----------



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Oh sorry :lol: NOW THAT YOU SHOWED ME THESE I HAVE TO GET ONE!!! Off to the internet!!!!


OK, but you have to get me one too!


----------



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hahahaha!*


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 18, 2013)

Precarious said:


> *Hahahaha!*
> 
> [img=[URL="http://hardakerwildlife.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/011-20120909melkbos-sandrainfrog.jpg%5D"]http://hardakerwildlife.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/011-20120909melkbos-sandrainfrog.jpg][/URL]


Who's a mad frog? Who's a mad frog? Are you a mad frog? Yes you are! Yes you are!


----------



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Alot of these species have never been successfully bred in captivity, of all the rain frogs I love S. gottlebei the most.
> 
> Michael


From what I read these stay buried most of the time and only come out during the rainy season to feed, shed and mate. They make boring pets. Still... I NEED ONE!

Or one of these...

"Glass Frog: A living transparent amphibian native to rainforest."


----------



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2013)

Breviceps adspresus


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 18, 2013)

That glass frog is kind of gross looking.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## agent A (Feb 18, 2013)

Precarious said:


> From what I read these stay buried most of the time and only come out during the rainy season to feed, shed and mate. They make boring pets. Still... I NEED ONE!
> 
> Or one of these...
> 
> ...


Firebelly toad tadpoles are transparent underneath like this, ive counted their heartbeats before

The toads should spawn this week, and we could use great quality pics of their development...


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 18, 2013)

Precarious said:


>


Didn't the Internet conclude that some idiot nailed him to the bench like that? Sad really.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> That glass frog is kind of gross looking.


You're mean! I told it what you said and now it's crying...


----------



## agent A (Feb 18, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Didn't the Internet conclude that some idiot nailed him to the bench like that? Sad really.


If he did that i would take him and use one of those garbage picker spike things and a mallet to nail him to a bench :devil:


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 18, 2013)

Precarious said:


> *Hahahaha!*


Haha! Oh, this little guy is going SOMEWHERE! And everyone better stand BACK! :lol: Hate to be the little lizard in HIS path.



Precarious said:


> Somebody please send me one of these!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvSPLVH144U
> 
> Looks like a puffer fish!


All of these pictures are very cute - but the first pictures with the strand of saliva (do frogs have saliva...?) is just precious!



Precarious said:


> From what I read these stay buried most of the time and only come out during the rainy season to feed, shed and mate. They make boring pets. Still... I NEED ONE!
> 
> Or one of these...
> 
> "Glass Frog: A living transparent amphibian native to rainforest."


That guy is super cool. Probably, he'd be my first choice should I ever get a frog.  



Precarious said:


> Breviceps adspresus


Is this a puppy-dog eyes look? :tt1: Or a staring contest? :blink: 

Either way, I'm sure we'll all be the first to give in!

:shifty: "Hey arch-nemesis from elementary school. Think you're so good at staring contests, eh? Bet you can't beat my [insert dramatic pause and magician flourish] FROG!!!"

Haha!  I kept frogs given to me by my grandparents, aunts, and cousins from their backyards. Once we even had a toad. Frogs are very cool.


----------



## agent A (Feb 18, 2013)

You're mean! I told it what you said and now it's crying...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 18, 2013)

Precarious said:


> *Hahahaha!*


He looks like an angry golfball :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 18, 2013)

Breviceps adversus says...

NO






NO






...maybe


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## yen_saw (Feb 18, 2013)

THere has been some pretty cool looking frog pics recently, such as this one from Katherine Krynak.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 18, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Precarious (Feb 19, 2013)

yen_saw said:


> THere has been some pretty cool looking frog pics recently, such as this one from Katherine Krynak.


Wow! A frog with a beak! I need one of those.


----------



## Plex (Feb 19, 2013)

Precarious said:


> *Hahahaha!*


This might be my favorite pitcture of anything ever.

He has plans- he's going somewhere! He may not know where... but he is!


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2013)

The bullfrog defensive scream is quite disturbing when you're in the middle of the woods at night and you hear it.


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 20, 2013)

Precarious said:


> From what I read these stay buried most of the time and only come out during the rainy season to feed, shed and mate. They make boring pets. Still... I NEED ONE!
> 
> Or one of these...
> 
> "Glass Frog: A living transparent amphibian native to rainforest."


Yes rain frogs are boring, they do stay buried most of the time and like the few others to get them here from Madagascar we were not successfull in raising the eggs and tadpoles this species with many others from Madagascar will be extinct soon with no living relatives in captivity as they are short lived species.

Glass frogs are easy, most have come in through UnderStoryEnterprises.com via Mark Pepper you can get them for about $165 each and incase you dont know they pretty much stay about the size of a quarter and eat Hydei as a staple diet, I have friends now hoping to be the first to successfully breed these in the States but their in for a long tad pole stage which is 2 yrs average.


----------

